# Why Buy From The Tire Rack?



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

When The Tire Rack got started way back in 1982, it sure didn't look like the picture below.
In basic foundation and goal, it was then what it is now: an "enthusiast's" oriented products company. As far back as I can remember, (way before I came to be employed here), there has been a Tire Rack ad in whatever car mag I chose to pick up, and it's even more so now. O.K., grated some of those ads are "dated," but those ads have always been there, older than some of you. Way back then to today, look in darn near any automotive magazine and there you'll find a Tire Rack Ad. Some of those ads are pretty big spreads, read major Advertising costs, yet everyone else is trying to price match TTR.

.
.

*TESTING PROGRAM*

We're *The*  *Team*. We're all expertly trained. Many of us are more than enthusiasts, we're racers as well. We spend approximately 80 hours a year in the classroom and/or behind the steering wheels of our test vehicles at our on-site test
track and in "real world" driving sessions. Currently, those test vehicles are four 2002 BMW 330CI's. With the exception of maybe some tire manufacturers, I don't know of any company in this industry that makes such a huge financial commitment (purchasing four $30k + cars) as The Tire Rack does. We do this so that we can *accurately* pass on the knowledge we gain during such testing, about the products we carry. There is a heck of a lot of information to be gained by "the seat of your pants" while driving one of the "ultimate driving machines." After the road ride, these "machines" find there way to our purpose built test track.

.................................

Other than possibly the tire manufacturer's themselves, who else in this industry has
made the commitment of building an irrigated test track, as well as, purchasing some "pretty sporty cars" all for your benefit? So now you know, We're not just like everybody else, actually we're not like any other company. The Tire Rack is unique in this industry. But, many of you already know that. 
These types of experiences give me the knowledge to help you choose the correct products for your vehicle, driving style and conditions. Pick the department, and this company has not just a lot to offer, IMO, it's the best there is. Yes TTR Sales force are all trained to provide friendly, accurate fitment and performance advice, but don't forget, no one knows your VW better than good ole' Eric. 
Bottom line: I know because I've driven it and driven it hard, yes and sometimes put away
wet. Part of the test track's layout includes a skid pad. I jokingly tell my customer's,
"I've driven those tires sideways." Now you know the most enjoyable part of this job.

.
.

*SURVEY RESULTS*

Many of you already aware of The Tire Rack team's new tire tests. We also maintain an
independent consumer (you), tire survey to help drivers help each other by sharing their long term tire experiences. That's a helpful feature since, the tires I test are toast after I'm finished with them. I don't get to continue the testing of the tires for 15k etc. These Survey Results have been on-going since 1996. There are 707 different tire models represented with over 1,059,388,897 miles reported on by 58,952 different surveys.
Oh, every now and then I'll get some smarty pants talking his smack, "Oh, those surveys are a waste." What we've found through the years is the tire surveys pretty much reflect the results that we get when we test the same tire. What more can ya do? Our website .com is still the best of it's kind that you'll find. If you don't agree, please by
all means show me the website that has a more complete data base of tire reviews
and information, or for that matter, a better whatever... It's true and I think it shows: We work hard and take pride in everything we touch.

.
.

*RECOMMENDED INSTALLERS*
Some of you don't like to, don't have the time or tools to, or whatever the reason, you
just will not be installing your package or tires yourself. Whatever, we've got you covered. If you need assistance finding a garage or service center our list of Recommended Installers can help. We've applied some of the same criteria we use for selecting quality products to our Installer selection process. Your purchase can often even be drop shipped to the installer of your choice.


.
.

*MOTORSPORTS & DRIVERS SCHOOLS*
This is (and should be), a big deal to all of us: This company's roots began within
motor sports. The Tire Rack sponsors many different motor sports events, racing
series and championships at both the grassroots and professional levels. Thus,
sponsorships to individual racers are not offered. This is where a percentage
of your hard earned money goes. This is a Company that put it back into the industry. When you buy from TTR, you're a part of that sponsorship. Remember that *before* you
ask me if I price match. Bubba's Tire Store (sorry, if there is a Bubba's Tire
Store out there), might "match The Tire Rack price," but in all reality, if you're able to see the bigger picture, if the enthusiasm of TTR doesn't sway you then just go on and order from Bubba. Buy from Bubba because you believe in what Bubba is all about. IMHO, it isn't always about the almighty dollar.
Some, but not all of those sponsorships:



The Tire Rack 2005 Calander (on Premises Events)

. 
Though they were closed events, The Tire Rack provided
sponsorship for the '03 18t Challange and the Eurotuner GP.
Maybe what I'm talking about is a certain "loyalty." I think it's worth something to
support a company that not only sells performance products, but because it is owned by
enthusiasts, those enthusiasts, enthusiastically "give back" to the enthusiast's
community, via sponsor-ships like those mentioned, but also with a whole lot of advertising
dollars to VWVortex. That hits at the heart of what matters, doesn't it! Those advertising
dollars to Vortex, allow Vortex management to update and move forward, doing what they
do, which is pursue new and better ways to further "entertain" all of us wacko VDub freaks. 
As you can tell, I am proud of the company I work for. I love my job. But it's more than that. I put my money where it does the most good toward what I believe in. And part of the enjoyment of life is in getting there in style and of course faster (or the appearance
of it anyway). I think that supporting a company like the Tire Rack supports racing and moves it along in a good way. That's actually worth paying more for, but you get to actually pay less.
The future is the same as the past, our goals were and still are,
offer quality performance products, expert advice, fast shipping
and exceptional pricing. Life is good.

Being a Good Customer.
Do Vortexers Get a Discount?
Wheel and Tire Package Benefits
The 1st ever +1G

achieved on street tires.
Solo 2 Novice Handbook

.


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 12:43 PM 3-31-2005_


----------

